# Aspen and his new puppy friend



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

We spent January 1st at my Aunt's house in Tejon Ranch, CA and a female puppy golden walked in through the gate. She looks like she's 6-8 weeks old. The neighbors were freaking out because they thought they lost her. Anyway, Aspen loved her...

ipod quality, sorry.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow - Aspen really liked her! Maybe you need to get another dog 

It's hard to imagine losing an 8 week old puppy long enough for it to wander down the street. That's kind of like sleeping while your two year old heads up the road.

I hope they get a little better at puppy ownership.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xellil said:


> Wow - Aspen really liked her! Maybe you need to get another dog
> 
> It's hard to imagine losing an 8 week old puppy long enough for it to wander down the street. That's kind of like sleeping while your two year old heads up the road.
> 
> I hope they get a little better at puppy ownership.


I would love to get a female friend for him, but it's kinda hard in these economic times.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Aspen looks so gentle with the puppy.
Maybe they can have some playdates.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

xellil said:


> Wow - Aspen really liked her! Maybe you need to get another dog
> 
> It's hard to imagine losing an 8 week old puppy long enough for it to wander down the street. That's kind of like sleeping while your two year old heads up the road.
> 
> I hope they get a little better at puppy ownership.


That's exactly what I was thinking!! How does that happen!?? I hope that scared them enough to be better puppy parents!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Cute puppy. Aspen is such a sweetheart, he is so huge and so cute and friendly with other animals. You've done a great job with him. 
And, oh dear me, hate to admit it, but stinker Mol did that the few days we had her. I still have no idea how the hell she got out, (think husband accidently didn't watch for her, he'd never seen a hyperactive puppy before) but I was checking around the back first because of the canal when a neighbour brought her home. Thank goodness for tags. She'd apparently run through the neighbours places causing puppy trouble. They all still laugh about it and go 'remember when.....'. 
Thankfully we live on a culdesac where we are lucky to see 3 or 4 cars a day, otherwise the husband would've been toast!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Adorable pics!


----------

